# Setting up PPPoE in Slackware 12.



## Renny (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbie in linux,

I have an Airtel BB connection,
The modem I use is a USB type modem(Beetel 220BX ADSL2+MODEM),
I'm sorry if this topic is already covered, but I need help quick,

Is Slackware 12 a good choice or should I go for some other distribution?

And does this linux have softwares availbale for Suse,

Is this a good linux version?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 26, 2008)

You are talking about two distros so different from each other. Better make up your mind. If you have at least 1 GB RAM go for Open SuSE 10.3. Else try Slackware.


----------



## Renny (Feb 26, 2008)

In what way r they different from each other?

btw my system is ancient:- P3, intel 810 chipset, 256MB RAM, 20gb hdd,

And plz help me with the BB query.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 26, 2008)

Then stick with Slackware. I do not have much experience with it beyond NimbleX. Better you ask someone with more Slackware experience.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

Try Zenwalk instead, Its based on Slackware and is more suited for newbies than Slackware is IMO.
You can try Slackware after u get some experience with Linux.
And for older machines Slackware based distro's rock.
I am running zenwalk on a similar system ,
P4 2.4Ghz 256Mb Ram and 80gb Hdd.
It boots in less than 20 seconds.

Visit their site: www.zenwalk.org

Regards,
ray


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 27, 2008)

@rayraven...I went to the site^^ and would liek to try it out. I have a question. Can we install to the hard disk if we chose to from a Live CD, like Ubuntu or SuSE?


----------



## Renny (Feb 27, 2008)

Plz tell me how to setup the broadband, I've already installed Slackware 12 and got a bit familier with it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think you'd be able to configure that modem in its USB mode. Its auto-detected and configured if it were LAN mode.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 28, 2008)

@Nucleus Kore,
The Zenwalk live cd is live only, i.e No install.
You can install from the standard edition.
But I must tell you, it uses a ncurses installer as opposed to the gui installer for most distros.
But having said that, its very easy to install even from the ncurses interface.

Regards,
ray


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2008)

IMO, it'd be better to go with something like zenwalk, vector or debian. Slackware is rather a bit advanced. But, if you think you can manage it, go on.
Most probably USB modem might not be detected. And anyways it's less stable, better go for LAN card. And configure your modem to work in bridged mode, that will require no setup on your OS.


----------



## Renny (Feb 28, 2008)

Config:-
P3 700MHz, 256MB SDRAM, 20GB HDD, Intel 810 chipset, beetel USB router

I tried pppoe-setup and entered the username, DNS server, password etc,

but when I enter pppoe-start it does not start the connection, its says request timed out or somethin,

1.And whenever I login to root and start X-Server it always hangs, wats the damn prob?? (Using KDE 3.5 desktop)

2.And even after configuring the audio using alsaconf I dont get any audio output,

***I configured the display and stuff using xorgsetup, after doin this it seems to hang in X-Server, or maybe its after the audio configuration***


But why no audio and why does it hang,

And someone plz explain a step-by-step procedure to setup my net connection(Using Airtel BB)(using USB interface ADLS2 router).

Plz answer all queries guys plz,

PS - Why doesnt slackbook.org open.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 28, 2008)

USB isn't possible, get a LAN card and hook it up there instead.


----------



## Renny (Feb 28, 2008)

What if I update the kernel? then will it detect the USB modem?
And why must I use only a LAN card.

And plz help me with the other problems.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 28, 2008)

That is cause your modem manufacturer has probably not released good enough drivers for USB support of it on Linux.


----------



## Renny (Feb 29, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> That is cause your modem manufacturer has probably not released good enough drivers for USB support of it on Linux.



K i'll get myself a LAN card, 

BUT PLZ HELP ME WITH THESE PROBLEMS:-


Config:-
P3 700MHz, 256MB SDRAM, 20GB HDD, Intel 810 chipset, beetel USB router

1.And whenever I login to root or any other account and start X-Server it always hangs, wats the damn prob?? (Using KDE 3.5 desktop)

Could the problem be with the "Xorg.conf" file?



2.And even after configuring the audio using alsaconf I dont get any audio output,



***I configured the display and stuff using xorgconfig, after doin this it seems to hang in X-Server, or maybe its after the audio configuration***


But why no audio and why does it hang,


----------



## mehulved (Feb 29, 2008)

Why do you want to login as root? Define hang?
What does is sound card detected by alsaconf? Did you run it as root?


----------



## Renny (Feb 29, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Why do you want to login as root? Define hang?
> What does is sound card detected by alsaconf? Did you run it as root?



The system hangs most of the time, rarely it works fine,

*Hang meaning after starting X , after a 20-30 seconds, the mouse completely stops moving, even keyboard doesnt work, nothing works, 

*Sometimes even some dialog box comes up with some error and the system speaker starts beeping continously

*This happens MOST(99%) of the times in root, and 90% of the times when i login as someother user,




And yes i ran alsaconf from root,

It shows the audio device as intel 8x0.

And why should'nt one login as root?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ It is not advisable to login as "root" user as it will mean your application and various services are running with higher privileges(root=superuser) and is a security threat.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 29, 2008)

That's really strange. Put the following logs in some pastebin
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
/var/log/dmesg
/var/log/messages


----------



## Renny (Feb 29, 2008)

mehulved said:


> That's really strange. Put the following logs in some pastebin
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> /var/log/dmesg
> /var/log/messages



 , 

did'nt get u buddy cud u plz give me more details  .


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

^well,slackware is a lil bit tough for a beginner.
still,hanging means ur video or some modules are not well supported.
solution will be to build driver for ur intel onboard graphics.also audio needs lot of modules to be loaded apart from alsaconf detecting it.

I suggest,you read the slackware documentation and try!
else get some slackware based distro like slax or Debian GNU/Linux -these are all able to run in minimum hardware reqmnts.

*www.slackwarehelp.org/
^this forum can be really helpful for u


----------



## Renny (Mar 2, 2008)

I baught a LAN card for my PC,

Now plz tell me how to setup the connection, I'm havin to go to the browsin centre each time to post my queries so plz give me complete details .


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

@rahul:reading slackbook is ur info as nobody here seems using slackware.
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/help-with-setting-up-pppoe-391228/
*www.slackbook.org/html/index.html

edit:I think slackware uses the same rp-pppoe for broadband.
u can open a terminal and type "su -" and give root password to get a root terminal.then run "pppoe-setup" to configure the connection.
but before that,verify ur eth0(lan card) is up in "ifconfig" output.


----------



## Renny (Mar 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> but before that,verify ur eth0(lan card) is up in "ifconfig" output.



My LAN card does'nt show up as eth0,
however when i connected thru USB it shows up as eth0.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 2, 2008)

What does it show up as when you connect via LAN card? What company's LAN card did you get?
Also, IMO better try something like debian, else you'll really have to do a lot of head banging to do even minor tasks. Been a long time since I used slackware, so don't remember things so well.


----------



## Renny (Mar 2, 2008)

Its some cheap company called XTech,

When I connect the router thru usb it shows it up as eth0,

Whereas when i connect thru LAN it shows up as "lo" and someother code below.


And does debain come in 3 DVDs.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

^Ubuntu.get it.Ubuntu is almost debian.
else parsix seems good imo.


----------



## Renny (Mar 2, 2008)

I got a Realtek RTL8139 Ethernet card,

Plz tell me how to configure it in slackware,

Plz folks each time im havin to go to the damn browsin centre to post.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

^u have to work really hard to get slackware up esp if ur a newbie.
OK.
open a terminal.
run "su" and give root's password to get a root terminal.
then run:
/sbin/ifconfig eth0 up
make sure ur lan is up.
ur lancard is supported unless it is a silan fake realtek like card.

now run pppoe-setup.
configure and connect.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2008)

First setup your modem in bridged mode. See this tutorial - *sanjaygoel.blogspot.com/2006/12/setting-up-wireless-router-with-airtel.html
Then connect via your LAN card and see if net works. If it doesn't try via USB. It's fine to use USB till LAN card problems are sorted out.


----------

